# Chapala seminar



## jengland46 (Aug 21, 2010)

Someone suggested that my wife and I attend the Thursday morning seminar at La Nuevo Pasada Hotel entitled "Living in Lake Chapala....we tell it like it is". 

Does anyone know about this seminar? 

Would it be worth our time (3 hours)? 

We are just in the beginning stages of research on living abroad.


----------



## rbp (May 7, 2010)

jengland46 said:


> Someone suggested that my wife and I attend the Thursday morning seminar at La Nuevo Pasada Hotel entitled "Living in Lake Chapala....we tell it like it is".
> 
> Does anyone know about this seminar?
> 
> ...


My wife and I recently returned from an exploritory trip to Ajijic and area. We attended a retirement seminar that we found most informative and I would recommend it to anyone who is looking at moving there. Look up Ajijic - Retire Lake Chapala area of Mexico
RV ******-I am not advertising for John or Earl but their seminar was more then worth it to my wife and myself

Rene and Bev Patterson


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

*Retirement Program*

I wonder how this compares to the Focus on Mexico program. Anyone know?
Rich


----------



## rbp (May 7, 2010)

YaVengo said:


> I wonder how this compares to the Focus on Mexico program. Anyone know?
> Rich


Retire Lake Chapala less costly, less pressure and normally one to two couples only, not 20-30 people. These are some reasons we chose this seminar.

R Patterson


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

*Retirement Seminars*

Thanks for the reply. Cheaper, less people and less pressure are good things.
Rich


----------



## LJuan (Dec 4, 2012)

*Lake chapala*



rbp said:


> Retire Lake Chapala less costly, less pressure and normally one to two couples only, not 20-30 people. These are some reasons we chose this seminar.
> 
> R Patterson


Hi there, We're going down to the Lake Chapala area in March to check it out.This is our first visit and I'm really excited. I would love to retire some where around that area. We're also from Manitoba. would you mind if we can keep in contact. There is so much I need to learn about Mexico. Hope to hear from you. Lawrence


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

jengland46 said:


> Someone suggested that my wife and I attend the Thursday morning seminar at La Nuevo Pasada Hotel entitled "Living in Lake Chapala....we tell it like it is".
> 
> Does anyone know about this seminar?
> 
> ...


As one who started this process three years ago and is 31 days from moving, I'd suggest this:
1) Stay here on the Forum and get up on Chapala.com. You will learn a heck of a lot and have the advantage of freely asking and answering.
2) Yes, I'd go to the Thursday morning thing if for no other reason than to network into the community a bit. Ajijic (I can't speak for Chapala) we have found to be a word of mouth community where networking is key [We've been there three times now and already have a small network...which will enlarge.]
3) Search the Forum for Focus on Mexico - it is an expensive (in my estimation) trip. Many love it because of the comprehensive nature of it. We did not opt for it.
4) Be sure to visit the area and use VRBO.com to find a house to stay in. It is less expensive than a B&B and you will then need to go out into the community to find food, services, etc, making you a part of the place.
5) Be prepared for Mexico not to be like your home in California. For all the good reasons and all the difficult reasons you must maintain a sense of humor and patience.
6) Keep up to date on the immigration laws. We are in that group that is caught with the new changes and we still haven't gotten a definitive answer from the Consulate in DC.
7) Do not fall in love with the first house(s) you see and buy it. Rent long term first, you may find that the house you wanted to buy is not going to be the one you wanted. This is personal experience: we were ready to buy a house after our second trip, and we are glad now we have rented instead. The area we were going to buy, and the house itself, was beautiful, then. But now, we know where it is in relation to "everything" and have rented a house in a much better (for us) location. Do not be rushed into buying - rent first.

In the end, if you are going to be full-timers - relax and enjoy the adventure

See you at the Plaza one day!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Is my impression true or false that it's primarily or only the Chapala/Lakeside are that has these seminars for prospective incoming expats?

How do the rest of us in other areas of Mexico manage without them?


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Anonimo said:


> Is my impression true or false that it's primarily or only the Chapala/Lakeside are that has these seminars for prospective incoming expats?
> 
> How do the rest of us in other areas of Mexico manage without them?


An excellent question. Trial and error, maybe?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Learning through experience*



FHBOY said:


> An excellent question. Trial and error, maybe?


Learning through experience, I think, making mistakes, and learning from them. It has not been a bowl of guacamole, but in the end, it has been very gratifying.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY:



> Be prepared for Mexico not to be like your home in California. For all the good reasons and all the difficult reasons you must maintain a sense of humor and patience.


I am puzzled by the first sentence in the above quotation. How is it possible for anyone to think that Mexico (or anywhere else in the world) would be just like home? Of course, a sense of humor and patience are key to making Mexico your new home, along with at least a smattering of Spanish and a great affection for beans!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> FHBOY:
> 
> 
> 
> I am puzzled by the first sentence in the above quotation. How is it possible for anyone to think that Mexico (or anywhere else in the world) would be just like home? Of course, a sense of humor and patience are key to making Mexico your new home, along with at least a smattering of Spanish and a great affection for beans!


Isla, your points well taken but always amazing to me that people could move or take an overseas assignment and be totally surprised that things are different.
As you confirm, humor & patience are certainly keys.
When we lived in the PRC, we used to just shake our heads and say "This is China". We do similarly in Mexico but certainly happens less over time.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Isla, your points well taken but always amazing to me that people could move or take an overseas assignment and be totally surprised that things are different.
> As you confirm, humor & patience are certainly keys.
> When we lived in the PRC, we used to just shake our heads and say "This is China". We do similarly in Mexico but certainly happens less over time.


On the other hand, over the years, I have been appalled by comments from ignorant people who are surprised that Mexico has flush toilets and other conveniences of modern life!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> On the other hand, over the years, I have been appalled by comments from ignorant people who are surprised that Mexico has flush toilets and other conveniences of modern life!


There are ignorant people all over the world. They just seem to be concentrated in the US. Maybe the fact that this country is large enough that one can travel extensively, and never leave its borders, has something to do with that...I'm not sure.

As for attending seminars, etc, to gain information about a certain place. If one wants to spend the money, then go ahead.

But there's no substitute for spending time in a location, with the goal to get the feel for the place, as opposed to being a tourist. 

Some of my best travel memories are of prosaic things like finding the market and buying a bag of fruit for the day in a strange city or town. Living in a place one is thinking of moving to, as if one actually lived there, is a wonderful eye opener.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> On the other hand, over the years, I have been appalled by comments from ignorant people who are surprised that Mexico has flush toilets and other conveniences of modern life!


I grew up in Alaska. People used to ask me if everyone there lived in an igloo.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I grew up in Alaska. People used to ask me if everyone there lived in an igloo.


They don't?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

When we 1st went to China, we were asked almost each day about the food we ate and wasn't it great that we could have enough to eat in BeiJing. After awhile we had to ask about the question. Almost always the response was that when they were growing up, their mother would say that they should eat there vegetables and remember all the starving kids in the US.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> When we 1st went to China, we were asked almost each day about the food we ate and wasn't it great that we could have enough to eat in BeiJing. After awhile we had to ask about the question. Almost always the response was that when they were growing up, their mother would say that they should eat there vegetables and remember all the starving kids in the US.


Conklin, you forgot to include a tongue-in-cheek icon with your post.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> There are ignorant people all over the world. They just seem to be concentrated in the US. Maybe the fact that this country is large enough that one can travel extensively, and never leave its borders, has something to do with that...I'm not sure.
> 
> As for attending seminars, etc, to gain information about a certain place. If one wants to spend the money, then go ahead.
> 
> ...


If a program is put-on, say, by the LCS in Chapala or nearby, then I'd certainly attend. Orientations are good, even when we think we 1) know it all, or 2) think we can find the answers on our own. I attend a lot of orientations involving my work, my church, etc., and there isn't a one where I don't learn something new or something "old" comes to mind which I'd forgotten about.

Some of the Chapala-area seninars are run by people selling something. I think it's usually been real estate. The prices I've seen quoted look to be obscene, but a newbie from Canada (a prime target area for these types of seminars) doesn't know better.

Knowledge is power. And sometimes the knowledge, or a foundation to build on, comes from attending a workshop/seminar, etc.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Some of the Chapala-area seninars are run by people selling something. I think it's usually been real estate. The prices I've seen quoted look to be obscene, but a newbie from Canada (a prime target area for these types of seminars) doesn't know better.


Why the focus on Canadians?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Why the focus on Canadians?


I don't know if the central and eastern parts of Mexico see the same thing, but a lot of the foreigners in Chapala/Ajijic and on the west coast (Mazatlan, Puerto Vallarta, Manzanillo) are Canadian.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I don't know if the central and eastern parts of Mexico see the same thing, but a lot of the foreigners in Chapala/Ajijic and on the west coast (Mazatlan, Puerto Vallarta, Manzanillo) are Canadian.


I have several Canadians friend in Mexico City, but I don't have the feeling that they are in the majority here.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> When we 1st went to China, we were asked almost each day about the food we ate and wasn't it great that we could have enough to eat in BeiJing. After awhile we had to ask about the question. Almost always the response was that when they were growing up, their mother would say that they should eat there vegetables and remember all the starving kids in the US.


I know that's a blast from the past, but considering how many USA children live below the poverty line today, it's a sad irony that the logic works.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Why the focus on Canadians?


Maybe because their economy did not go into the toilet in 2008 ?

But, I'm sorry, Canadians are not great tippers.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Maybe because their economy did not go into the toilet in 2008 ?
> 
> But, I'm sorry, Canadians are not great tippers.


Or maybe there are so many Canadians looking for a home in Mexico because there are no warm places in Canada to retire to.


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Or maybe there are so many Canadians looking for a home in Mexico because there are no warm places in Canada to retire to.


I think this is true, I didn't realize how cold much of Canada is, I've met so many Canadians here in Mexico who talk much about their very cold weather. 
Mexico is the closest logical place. The first country by them , the USA is more expensive, too hot or same old cold, one more country down fits the bill.


----------

